# How do you like Asia Pharma and British Dragon gear?



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 3, 2011)

Dear guys, can you let me know how do you like this 2 brands i sale in my shop?
Who try it and how do you like it?

You receive any bad sides ,pain,etc?

best-regards


wp


----------



## TwisT (Jan 3, 2011)

Never tried AP, but have taken BD bold in the past and had no problems with it... good stuff.

-T


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 3, 2011)

I am Running Your Asia Pharma Sustabolic at the moment.
Only started last week.

Should i be experiencing bad sides ?
Kind of a funny question to ask.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 3, 2011)

I ask,because i receive some questions if AP or BD gear give some inject pain like some other brands, For now i didn't hear anybody say he got some pain when inject that 2 brands.

best-regards

wp


----------



## cutright (Jan 3, 2011)

Send me some of both and ill run a log for you...free of charge


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 3, 2011)

I loved the old original BD gear its what I cut my teeth on I was under the impression they were busted and anything sold now days is knockoff no offence. I have a domestic source still getting BD labeled shit and I can't honestly say its knockoff cuz its marked correct right down to the logo being on the rubber stopper. I used his "BD" EQ and was fairly satisfied sust 275 as well.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 3, 2011)

I've run the AP cyp...great stuff. No pain at all for me.


----------



## 10R (Jan 3, 2011)

i ran BD dbol and now running AP cyp both great products, couldnt be happier.


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 3, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear guys, can you let me know how do you like this 2 brands i sale in my shop?
> Who try it and how do you like it?
> 
> You receive any bad sides ,pain,etc?
> ...


So whats up? Is it the same BD gear that was around back in '06-'07?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2011)

gsxrguy said:


> So whats up? Is it the same BD gear that was around back in '06-'07?



no, its new and g2g.


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 3, 2011)

Prince said:


> no, its new and g2g.


sweetness


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 3, 2011)

WP, send me a few samples and I'll tell you what I think if it lol.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 3, 2011)

Now BD is GMP made!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 4, 2011)

i'll let you know soon


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 4, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> I ask,because i receive some questions if AP or BD gear give some inject pain like some other brands, For now i didn't hear anybody say he got some pain when inject that 2 brands.
> 
> best-regards
> 
> wp



No pain at all.
Done 2 chest shots into virgin muscle,
Didn't feel a thing.
Even the day after nothing.

Got a log going on another board will post it up here once i am finished.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 4, 2011)

Great, i like to hear no pain at all since a lot of guys keep have pain problems with some other brands!


----------



## bigpapa101 (Jan 4, 2011)

I have always wanted to try the asia pharm but never have, i am use to sticking with my thing...if you know what i mean?  I would love to try some of your Test out though, if i like it i would definatly write up a log on it and give as much info on all that you need...just one sample and if i like i am winner...you can do that much for a brother, PM me if you are interested as i have posted many journals in the past and they have all been legit!  PM me with what you would like for me to sample and i will run it how you want and let EVERYONE  know the results i get and sides all that good stuff!!

BP


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 4, 2011)

you can use different discounts or buy on offer buy 1 get 1 free


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm about to run my first cycle of tren ace ever ill be happy to use your gear if you'll price match. I'm a tren virgin so I'd be an excellent Guineapig!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 4, 2011)

Right now i am out of any trenabol or trenabolic!
hope soon i will receive Asia Pharma amps stock.


----------

